
Global war on smoking fired up by US proposal to cut nicotine - anigbrowl
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-09/global-war-on-smoking-fired-up-by-u-s-proposal-to-cut-nicotine
======
fithisux
Cigarette sellers are drug dealers. Period.

